# My phidippus Regius laid eggs. What do I do?



## LSP416 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am new to arachnoboards, and to caring for a spider, so i apologize if my questions 
seem a little silly to some. I recently became a proud owner of a p. Regius, female. She was purchased 
from an exotic pet store that catches the spiders from the wild. She had obviously mated before being 
captured because now she has laid eggs in her enclosure. I have been trying to find info online on what I need to do, and it has always lead me back to this site, so I decided to become a member myself. In 
fact, most of the information I gained on basic care for my jumping spider came from this site as well, 
and I am glad that there is such a large community of people that share the same affinity for these      amazing little creatures. 

My spider laid eggs 1 day ago. She laid them in the sac that she made against the side of the glass, 
however half of the eggs spilled out to the bottom of the web that she made surrounding the sac. She 
then proceeded to drop the spilled eggs to the bottom of the cage, and then thicken the sac where the 
unspilled eggs remain. My question is, are the remaining eggs alive? Did she purposely spill some of the eggs?

I am excited for my spider to be a mommy, however I do not want her eggs to hatch in her dwelling 
because they will surely escape. Also, I do not want to release them into the wild because they are not native to my location. Killing these babies is not an option. What do I do? I have a pretty good 
understanding of how to take care of the babies, I am just not sure as to how or when I should remove the sac from the mother's cage, and what to do with the babies afterwards.

Any suggestions/advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to the hobby and no questions are silly.  I guess you mean P,Regalis or pokies/poecs as thair known by? Thairs a big chance the spilled eggs wont hatch, that said they just might in good conditions, as for the remaining eggs that are in the eggsac will be cared for by the T, till they hatch, most take them out after 6-8 weeks. others will answer better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 10, 2014)

Place the enclosure that they are in into a larger enclosure with copious pinholes or weed control garden mesh for ventilation.  Get some D. melanogaster fruit flies and/or springtails in the next month or so to feed after the eggs hatch.  The eggs that spilled will likely shrivel up.  She'll know what to do with the rest otherwise.

Mark: I believe she means Phidippus regius

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldnt bother with the spilt eggs. perhaps they'll make it on their own, perhaps not.  It's likely the female will simply eat them.

  What you should do is prepare for their hatching.  It takes about two weeks in warm temps for them to hatch, and then another week for them to molt to i2, which is when they begin to disperse.

  If your container has vents, or holes large enough for the slings to escape, you can stretch a section of nylon over it- this will stop them from ending up all over your house.

   They wont attempt to escape immediately, as they still need to harden after the molt.  They will instinctively look for higher ground, to prepare for ballooning.


   In the future, if you dont want her to spin a sac directly on the glass, get a cardboard Toilet paper roll, and cut off a 4" section, and cover one end with a bit of paper.  They love using this for their brood web.   This way, when they make a sac, you can easily transfer them into a container that's more suitable.  I like to use old 7-11 big-gulp cups, which are opaque and reduce stress on mom, with a cut section of nylon knee-highs stretched over the top.  (great for maximum ventilation, btw)


 EDIT-  Sow-thistle is a great aphid magnet.  Aphids make a great food for slings, too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 10, 2014)

zonbonzov Mark: I believe she means Phidippus regius ;)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah I get that now lol, I for some reason was thinking of pokies (probably because i want a new one) and the OP spelling was correct but sounds like a miss-spelled P,regalis lol. glad my post is stll relevant to the most part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSP416 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, phidippus Regius. Thank you so much everyone for the info! The more the better! Furthermore, what should I do with the little babies after they are born? Do they need to be separated from mom at some point? Is there a resource I can use to give them away or sell them? I would love to keep them all but all of these guys are giving my boyfriend the heebie-Jeebies


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 10, 2014)

they arent in much danger with the mom, but they will begin to kill each other eventually.  Normal spiderling behavior is to aggregate and disperse, for a brief period, they'll get along, but eventually cannibalism will begin as soon as their exoskeletons harden enough to be able to take prey.

  Separate what you can when they try to disperse (crawling around the enclosure), and either euthanize the rest, or release them.  Sounds harsh to euthanize, but what's worse- a quick death, or a long period of starvation?  At this stage you cannot mist them, they will drown easily.   Get cotton balls, and soak them, so they can drink.  

  Some people will actually allow cannibalism to occur, then separate the slings that remain. I personally dont like doing that, but to each his/her own.







  Phidippus johnsoni on sow thistle-  i dont have any full pics of the plant, but I'm sure you've seen that before.  If you want to feed spiderlings, aphids aggregate by the thousands on these plants.  Even sub/adult jumpers will eat them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 10, 2014)

LSP416 said:


> Yes, phidippus Regius. Thank you so much everyone for the info! The more the better! Furthermore, what should I do with the little babies after they are born? Do they need to be separated from mom at some point? Is there a resource I can use to give them away or sell them? I would love to keep them all but all of these guys are giving my boyfriend the heebie-Jeebies


Most keepers incubate True/jumping spiders, T's etc, around 6-8+ week's, the market on selling T's/spiders in general can be large to slim chance, it really depends on the time of year and who's wanting/looking for that Pacific T/true spider, everyone will tell you that it's a tough market even having hundreds/thousands of slings/Juvies can take ages without much prophet in sales,  not to get on the wrong side as many people could buy very fast.

---------- Post added 01-10-2014 at 11:36 PM ----------

It's true after a time they will start to cull each other, (natural instincts of all spiders), it doesn't mean they will all die from any nomber, but will dissipate from larger eating younger/smaller within the same eggsac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 10, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> Most keepers incubate True/jumping spiders, T's etc, around 6-8+ week's, the market on selling T's/spiders in general can be large to slim chance, it really depends on the time of year and who's wanting/looking for that Pacific T/true spider, everyone will tell you that it's a tough market even having hundreds/thousands of slings/Juvies can take ages without much prophet in sales,  not to get on the wrong side as many people could buy very fast.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-10-2014 at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> It's true after a time they will start to cull each other, (natural instincts of all spiders), it doesn't mean they will all die from any nomber, but will dissipate from larger eating younger/smaller within the same eggsac.


Jumpers hatch much quicker than that-  it generally takes 2 weeks for them to hatch, then another week or two to molt to i2.  

  I've found that jumpers actually sell pretty quickly, girls love 'em, with those big puppy-dog eyes and pretty chelicerae   Out of all my arachnids, jumpers sell the best.  Im still trying to get some Phidippus regius, actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 10, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Im still trying to get some Phidippus regius, actually


You haven't asked the right people. 

I will be acquiring some in the spring - will keep you in mind. 

Pink _Phidippus regius_. 



On topic: The female will more than likely find and eat the spilled eggs. If not, you'll need to remove them to avoid attracting pests, mold, etc. Smokehound is correct - the spiderlings will hatch much earlier than T sacs do. Once the slings start exploring, they soon will start to take interest in each other as food. I separate them at this point.

Spiderlings will drown in any type of waterdrops... best to soak a papertowel or q-tips or even a cottonball (make sure no water collects underneath these). Remove after a few hours, repeat once a day. At about 6-7th instar they should begin to gain their water-resistant setae.

These are fun spiders to raise. You will have a blast watching them grow into adults.


----------



## LSP416 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got it marked on the calendar when they were laid, so I am going to keep a close eye. I will announce when babies come, and I'm sure I will have a lot more questions. Everyone on here is so helpful and so smart! As for mom, she has not stopped building the sac. Will she eat any time soon?? Her butt is super tiny after she gave birth.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 10, 2014)

LSP416 said:


> I've got it marked on the calendar when they were laid, so I am going to keep a close eye. I will announce when babies come, and I'm sure I will have a lot more questions. Everyone on here is so helpful and so smart! As for mom, she has not stopped building the sac. Will she eat any time soon?? Her butt is super tiny after she gave birth.


They still eat while brooding.  Get her some food and water asap.  She wont hunt or drink until she has total privacy, which is why I use opaque containers for brooding females.  When they see another animal, they will immediately dive back down into the nest to protect it.  Since yours has built her sac on the enclosure, you can tape some paper towel around it, which will greatly reduce her stress.

 Even jumpers that previously show no fear at all towards you will suddenly become extremely nervous around you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salticstance (Jan 30, 2014)

*P. regius*

P. regius are not native to Arizona, so it's not a good idea to release them in Tempe, AZ. You have native species of Phidippus that would have a hard time competing with the larger P. regius. If you're going to raise some of them, make sure that they get plenty of moisture. A wet paper towel or very small water droplets work fine. Just make sure that the container is ventilated and you don't make their container wet. As others have stated, they will drown easily if you saturate the container.

Now for a question. I've seen P. regius for sale from $12 to $14 (juvenile to adult) with a minimum order of six and expensive shipping.  Do you all think that these are fair prices and terms? If not, then what would be fair?  What if somebody just wants one or two spiders?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 30, 2014)

Salticstance said:


> P. regius are not native to Arizona, so it's not a good idea to release them in Tempe, AZ. You have native species of Phidippus that would have a hard time competing with the larger P. regius. If you're going to raise some of them, make sure that they get plenty of moisture. A wet paper towel or very small water droplets work fine. Just make sure that the container is ventilated and you don't make their container wet. As others have stated, they will drown easily if you saturate the container.
> 
> Now for a question. I've seen P. regius for sale from $12 to $14 (juvenile to adult) with a minimum order of six and expensive shipping.  Do you all think that these are fair prices and terms? If not, then what would be fair?  What if somebody just wants one or two spiders?


Actually, phidippus regius DOES occur in arizona.  You can find them in thornscrub.

  they aren't very common  though, they can be found around portal, AZ.

  The otosius group ranges into California, with californicus being the most common southwest member


----------



## Salticstance (Jan 31, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Actually, phidippus regius DOES occur in arizona.  You can find them in thornscrub.
> 
> they aren't very common  though, they can be found around portal, AZ.
> 
> The otosius group ranges into California, with californicus being the most common southwest member


This is probably a discussion best suited for a different thread, however the fact that P. regius can be found in Portal, AZ doesn't mean that it's native to AZ. The first record that I'm aware of for P. regius in Arizona is 2006. It was not known to exist in AZ when G.B. Edwards came out with the Revision in 2004. This would lead me to believe that it was introduced into AZ. I don't believe that since it can be found there, that it's okay to release more spiderlings into a habitat intentionally. 
I don't mean to sound argumentative, but members of the groups have nothing to do with geographic range. P. pius is also a member of the otiosus group that can be found in AZ, but that has nothing to do with P. regius being there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSP416 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I still don't have babies. Read my thread to get explanation.

---------- Post added 02-01-2014 at 02:34 AM ----------




LSP416 said:


> Thanks for the info. I still don't have babies. Read my thread to get explanation.


Okay everyone, I have sad news. My P. Regius pushed her egg sac out of her nest 2 days ago. It looks like a crumpled up cotton ball. She laid eggs jan. 9th. I figured any day they would hatch. I've been keeping a close eye on her, feeding and watering her, and giving her absolute privacy, so I am not sure what happened. Even stranger, yesterday she laid more eggs. She spilled some of them, again. I am just going with the flow. I really don't know what is going on so if anyone has some input it would be greatly appreciated. I feel bad because I was so excited for the babies, finding myself awake at night as if I was the one that was having them. I appreciate everyone's advice and support. I will remember everyone that is looking for babies if it ever happens. I guess we will see, but I have a feeling it won't. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 1, 2014)

it sounds like she's not gravid.  Spiders still lay eggs, regardless of whether or not they mate.  Unlike other spiders, salticids can actually smell the air, which is why they vibrate their palps so rapidly.  she smelled them spoiling and ejected them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ethel Webster (Apr 1, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but the info in here is invaluable to me - my regal jumper laid eggs about 2 weeks ago, and I've been looking for some really good care info!  I actually did the right thing then - I made her a cardboard tube just over 1cm in diameter and fixed it to the top of her cage.  She found it straight away and has made her one and only hammock in there and fixed her egg sac to the ceiling of it.  I was also looking for info on how fast they emerge.  I don't want to get up one morning to find spidergeddon in my house, lol! I wanted one female and didn't know she was wild caught when I got her.  She's been in captivity since at least 1st December 2016 and didn't lay a sac at the shop, she saved that for me!


----------



## Ann Device (Nov 25, 2018)

Smokehound714 said:


> I wouldnt bother with the spilt eggs. perhaps they'll make it on their own, perhaps not.  It's likely the female will simply eat them.
> 
> What you should do is prepare for their hatching.  It takes about two weeks in warm temps for them to hatch, and then another week for them to molt to i2, which is when they begin to disperse.
> 
> ...


Hey this is old but you seem to know something about P. regius... my female (who I raised from a captive bred sling) keeps laying dud eggs every few weeks...my question is if this is normal for an unmated P. regius female? Is it taxing her health or will it shorten her life span?


----------



## pandabacon (Nov 28, 2018)

Ann Device said:


> Hey this is old but you seem to know something about P. regius... my female (who I raised from a captive bred sling) keeps laying dud eggs every few weeks...my question is if this is normal for an unmated P. regius female? Is it taxing her health or will it shorten her life span?


It's normal for them to lay infertile eggs if they don't get to mate. I don't know if it affects their health but gravid females do it as well but just with fertilized eggs so I'd assume not much physically. Maybe it does stress them out that they keep losing eggs though over and over. They can raise multiple clutches and that's pretty much all they are trying to do so maybe it does stress and weaken them if they  don't get to fulfill that.


----------

